# Epherdrine



## roc-star (Aug 20, 2006)

I am not sure if this is the section to be posting this and I apologise if it isn't...

I have used Epherdrine as a fat burner with some good results, losing around 4%bf but it seems to have stopped???

My diet IMO is good (I think) with a lot of chicken, fish, veg and fruit and my training consists of 3/4 weight sessions and 3 cardio sessions weekly.

I take 2/3 epherdrine tablets about 30 minutes before I train...

Is this right??

Does your body get used to it??

Am I taking it at the right times??


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

go 2 weeks on with the ephs then 2 weeks off,........

if it needs a kick up the a$$ move your cv to pre breakfast and add another session,,....dont rely on the ephs....

DB will probly be better to ask cos hes preppin for a show and is right in the middle of a fat loss/cv kinda regime...


----------



## roc-star (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Raikey

Add another session of cardio?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

are u running ti with asprin and caffine? yohimbe??

2 weeks on 1 off mate ur body gets use to anythgin u put in it imo...

so u have dropped 4%bf lets say thats 8lbs of fat... have you dropped the calories in respect to your weight loss?

post up your diet

are u doing cardio?


----------



## roc-star (Aug 20, 2006)

Diet:

Breakfast: Oats

Snack: Fruit

Dinner: Jacket Potatoe + Tuna

Snack:Fruit

Tea: Chicken/Fish + Steamed Veg

Snack: Fruit

I do quite a bit of cardio,

I play 5 a side football on Tuesdays, Mountain Bike Saturdays and play 11 A Side Football on Sundays and I try and put 1 high intensity interval workout for about an hour in once a week but with my weights it is getting hard to fit it in....

I think I need to start doing two sessions are few times a week like Raikey suggests with my cardio on the morning

When I started training I was 14 1/2 stone and I'm now 12 1/2 stone


----------

